
Uganda Goes Through with Social Media Tax and People Are Pissed - lvlessi
https://gizmodo.com/uganda-goes-through-with-social-media-tax-and-people-ar-1827287611
======
lvlessi
bad step to collect revenue

~~~
vezycash
It's not about the revenue. It's censorship with a brilliant twist. I'd argue,
more effective than the Chinese firewall.

